# bow fishing tournaments



## poole93 (Apr 11, 2017)

Never heard of them before till now, how do they go, species of fish to go after, how does it work?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 27, 2017)

Different for mats. Big 10, big 20, numbers, big fish


----------

